# Denon 3808 vs Yamaha RX-V1800



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi, 

This is my original post with the whole system if you want to see what I'm thinking of pairing with one of these receivers. 

I'd like this thread separate so it can focus on the comparison thoughts of the mentioned receivers. 

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-components/9530-new-ht-complete-comparison.html


Thanks ! 

Brett


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Personally I like the Yamaha’s understated good looks.



> As for features - I'm not well versed on them... I guess without sitting down in a showroom for a couple hours with each receiver to figure that out -


Or studying their on-line manuals...

I’d pay attention to the remotes, if you plan to use the stock one. In addition to the usual pre-set codes, button-by-button learning is essential if you plan to use the remote for all your components. Also, a remote that doesn’t require you to toggle between source functions and receiver functions for common things like volume and muting – that gets old in a hurry! A macro function is also a must-have, IMO. 

The electroluminescent display on the Denon remote is concern for me. When they first came out I was hearing complaints that they have a voracious appetite for batteries. Dunno, maybe they’ve improved, but I’d still expect it to go through batteries much faster than your average hard-button remote. Plus I’d be worried that the screen would crack if you ever dropped the remote.

Since I assume this is all new to you, an easy-to-understand manual with lots of pictures is tremendously helpful, since home theater is ridiculously complicated. IIR, both Denon and Yamaha are very good in that regard.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

May I ask why you have not considered the Onkyo TX SR805 Bang for buck its a far better receiver. The Remote control is just fantastic and is 100% backlit. There several great reviews one here and another here.
I highly recommend it. Dont get it from your local store in Calgary get it from the US as I did and save yourself at least $300.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

Honestly I'm not sure - I haven't found one of those in any of the stores, or at least haven't heard any ONKYO or seen their video processing. I don't know much about the company, so maybe I have a bit of tunnel vision. 

Where in the US did you buy your receiver from, and how much were the duties?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Brokerage/Duty was $55 and GST so you still save a huge amount.
Visions Electronics has them in Calgary, there are at least two stores but they want $1300 on sale. But at least then you can have a look at one. Its THX Ultra2 certified and has all the newest modes including DTS HD/Dolby TruHD

I got mine off Ebay and its been working great. The video processing is very good In order to get anything better like the Reon processor you must spend another $400 Neither the Yamaha or the Denon have it in that price range.
Trust me its an amazing unit and the audio quality is the best you can find.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

quick blurb cuz i'm out the door.. but I've read mixed reviews on that unit. The first 3-4 posts I came across when I looked up the comparison between those units people were choosing the yamaha. 
I don't doubt the Onkyo is a great unit, I just haven't heard it. Now that I know Visions stocks them, I may swing by there and see if I can listen to it, and have a look at it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There have been some reports of problems with the Onkyo but I know of others who have the 605, 705 and 805 that are on here as well and they have had no issues either. The receiver gets warm but thats to be expected when you deal with a receiver that has as many features and a huge power supply like it does it weighs almost 10lbs more than its closest competition at 55lbs.


----------



## jakewash (Nov 29, 2007)

I have the Denon and the networking capability for streaming audio right off the PC makde the Denon my first choice. I have read a number of accounts of the Onkyo having sync issues and they run quite hot. The Reon processor is very good in the Onkyo but they appear to have had some issues with it. Unless you are planning to watch standard def TV upscaled through it, I don't think the Reon is needed as upconverting DVD players work great and a number of them are using the Reon. The BR players are 1080P so its a feature I think really isn't needed much.

I haggled with Soundsaround and got them down to $1280 for the 3808.


----------

